# DHEA's levels and Oestradiol levels



## Tess1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi 
I had these levels checked through medicheck and I cant make head nor tail of them.
17-BETA OESTRADION 279 pmol/L (mid cycle, they didnt advise on this)
D.H.E.A sulphate 13.2 umol/L

I dont know if these results are good or bad.  V. dissappointed with this service, it cost me £380.

Can you interpret them please?
thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am sorry I am not familiar with these tests or interpretation of their levels.

I did not even know you could test DHEA levels.  

You need to consult with a fertility specialist who knows your personal medical history.

Why did you have the tests done - who recommended them and what for? Whoever recommended them should advise you.

I know that people usually have day 3 oestradiol and FSH levels done, not midcycle.


----------

